# Misc. Michigan Plow Pics



## Blake5858 (Aug 16, 2007)

I figured I have been lurking long enough and it is time I contribute something, so here's a couple of equipment and truck pics from Northern Michigan. The first couple of pics are clean-up of the Christmas storm from this season. The last few are a pics from a mile and half of road that we had to open up leading to a state police radio tower.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

what are you playing chicken with a skidsteer in the last pic? lol


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

those are some high banks welcome aboard salute:


----------



## Blake5858 (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually i'm following the ASV out, the road hadn't been plowed all season and the snowmobiles have been using it to connect two trails. So the 24" that was on the road was SOLID, so we brought out the SR-70 with the Grouser and broke the first couple of passes through it.


----------

